# Won't smoke below 225



## dmess8541 (Dec 26, 2013)

Have the camp chef 18" vertical propane smoker.   RUINED 10 pounds of snack sticks for the second time now because I can't generate smoke below 225 degrees.   Both times I overlooked them by trying to get em smoked...


I have read several threads with similar problems, but didn't see a clear cut solution...

What do I do to generate smoke with temps around 170 in the smoker?

Thanks


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 26, 2013)

Spend $30 or $40 and get an Amaze-n-smoker. If you've read more than a post or 2 on cold smoking on this site you must've seen several references to it.


----------



## dmess8541 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Spend $30 or $40 and get an Amaze-n-smoker. If you've read more than a post or 2 on cold smoking on this site you must've seen several references to it.



Actually no I haven't.  I've spent all my time in the sausage forums and search functions.   Does this mean "cold smoking" is what I'm doing  at 170?    I was under the impression cold smoking was no heat at all....but, am new to smoking still so thanks for the info!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 26, 2013)

dmess8541 said:


> Actually no I haven't. I've spent all my time in the sausage forums and search functions. Does this mean "cold smoking" is what I'm doing at 170? I was under the impression cold smoking was no heat at all....but, am new to smoking still so thanks for the info!


The amaze-n is a cold smoker, meaning it smokes with very little heat. It can be used in a smoker up to about 300˚ before the pellets or dust start to burn up from the heat. The problem with trying to maintain temps below 200˚ AND smoke in a smoker is that the 2 are somewhat mutually exclusive. The Amaze-n will smoke no matter what, completely regardless of the smoker temperature. Todd Johnson is a forum sponsor and the vendor for the smokers. There's usually a link on the front page.


----------



## riblet (Dec 27, 2013)

If your gas valve is anything like the valve on my cheap brinkman, you have to push in to turn it off. On mine, if I push in and slowly turn the valve it will lower the flame beyond the low setting. Not sure how low it will go before the danger of blowing out, but on mine I have to do that to get below 250.

Brian


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2013)

Sometimes, you can generate smoke using a chip pan that is made from very thin metal....   The heat from the flame will get the chips smoking at a much lower smoker temp....   Try a SS chip tray from the Big Chief smoker...   w-mart usually has them....    Then, adjusting the height above the flame, can also affect the smoke and when it generates.....   It's a trial and error thing.... getting stuff to work the way you want it to...
When generating smoke, I have found the cast iron pans will generate smoke...  but at a much higher temp..  I prefer the thin SS pans....They work better for me....   
The unfortunate thing about commercially produce smokers......  The folks that design and build them don't know anything about smoking food,....  Seems to be the norm....   
Stick with us and we will get you going in no time......
One thing folks have found that works well is....   Install a needle valve between the regulator and the burner....   The gas valves that are stock, don't have enough adjustment to get a low temp in the smoker...

Someone will come along and show pics of what they have done to their smoker to get low temps....  I will go look in the meantime....    

Dave

Here is a bunch of stuff to look at.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=needle+valve&=Search


----------

